# Pepto bismol?



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Is pepto bismol safe for our fluffs? My vet recommended it over tums, but I am concerned 'cause it contains sodium saccharin.

Priya


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I've given it to Gus, and my last dog.... I didn't give it often, but when they both had bad pancreatitis it helped....


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> I've given it to Gus, and my last dog.... I didn't give it often, but when they both had bad pancreatitis it helped....



Thanks Tori. My baby occasionally throws up white foam, this morning she did. She is acting normal otherwise. I'll give her pepto bismol and see how she does:thumbsup:

Priya


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Throwing up white foam can mean acid in her tummy. Maybe her stomach is really empty before she gets up and eats in the morning.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Years ago I kept pepto on hand for an occasional tummy upset with my fluffs. Since Crystal told me about ginger-mint tonic, though, that's what I use now. It's all natural and IMO better for them than pepto. 

I hope your baby is feeling better!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah  A natural product may be better for frequent use.

But for Gus -- He gets reflux -- and used to throw up often.... He was put on Pepcid - 1/4 tab ... really helped.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Throwing up white foam can mean acid in her tummy. Maybe her stomach is really empty before she gets up and eats in the morning.


yes, that's usually the case. I do free feeding, but sometimes she gets so playful, that she refuses to have dinner and vomits white foam in the morning :blink:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

priyasutty said:


> yes, that's usually the case. I do free feeding, but sometimes she gets so playful, that she refuses to have dinner and vomits white foam in the morning :blink:


I don't know how old she is but maybe you should just feed her two or three times a day and this way her tummy will always be full. I dont' think Pepto long term is good for her.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't know how old she is but maybe you should just feed her two or three times a day and this way her tummy will always be full. I dont' think Pepto long term is good for her.


Hi Barbara,
Raya is 2 yrs and 3 months old. Her plate is always full so she can eat whenever she feels hungry. She also gets home made chicken jerky several times a day as treats. I am starting to think that maybe the chicken jerky is giving her upset stomach? I'll cut down on the chicken jerky and see how she does and no, i'll not use pepto long term. Next week i have an appointment with the vet, i'll ask her for something especially made for dogs.

Priya


----------

